# Just a few random pics



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

This is Kaluha










This is Voodoo










This is Groucho









This is Diva (who I recently paired with Groucho)


















These last two are of Deja Vu who I now believe is actually a male


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are really pretty


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, beautiful flock.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

what a gorgeous flock you have


----------



## tiki<3polly (Jul 21, 2009)

So pretty(;


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW ! ! !  Great looking flock


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

So pretty, all of them! Especially Groucho, so handsome!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Deja Vu looks like he is losing his pearls, which if so, then he's a he.

Gorgeous flock.


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm actually kind of hoping Deja Vu does turn out to be male. Gives me an excuse for another bird


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Hehe, I know THAT feeling!!  All my birds are paired except my tiel, and with these new friends visiting, I'm considering keeping one! lol


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful birds!! 



tielitsover said:


> I'm actually kind of hoping Deja Vu does turn out to be male. Gives me an excuse for another bird


Haha, I know that feeling only too well!!  All my birds are paired except my tiel now, and with the new kids I'm babysitting, I'm considering keeping one as a friend!


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

I've always had this thing about keeping animals in twos.... guess I feel like they are less lonely that way. The only thing I don't keep two of are cats and thats only because I am allergic and the one keeps me in misery


----------

